# BRATISLAVA | Sky Park | 116m | 31 fl | 105m x 4 | 31 fl x 4 | 78m | 18 fl | T/O



## Phill

*Location:* Bratislava, Landererova/Čulenova/Továrenská ulica

*Construction period:* 2012 - 2014 (1st phase) finish 2018

*Function:* Residential (5 towers) + Administrative (2 tower) + Retail + Cultural Center

*Number of floors:* 32,32,27,27,27,27 + 2 underground

*Total height:* approx. 140 m 

*Cost of the project:* 267 million €

*Number of flats: *?

*Number of parking places:* ? (underground)

*Total floor area:* 150,000 m2 

Offices - 66,550 m2

Housing - 69,805 m2

Cultural - 5000 m2

*Developer:* Penta Investments Limited o.z.

*Design:* Zaha Hadid Architects

*Project Architect:* Thomas Vietzke, Jens Borstelmann

*Design Team: *Tom Wuenschmann, Torsten Broeder, Martin Krcha, Suryansh Chandra, Phillip Ostermeier, Goswin Rothental, Stefan Rinnebach, Michal Treder

*Visualizations:*













































































































link: http://europaconcorsi.com/projects/148114-Bratislava-Culenova-New-City-Center


----------



## Phill

*construction site*

*March 24th*



matiasmx said:


> update


----------



## droneriot

Stunning project. Build it asap!


----------



## 3bg-izi

Damn! It looks really good. It would be a great addition to the city's skyline :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

This what you can see, is the result of great architectural competition. The other participants were:

- AllesWirdGut + VSA (Austria + Slovakia)
- Allies and Morrison (United Kingdom)
- Asymptote (USA)
- Dominque Perrault Architecture (France)
- Farshid Moussavi - Foreign Office Architects (United Kingdom)
- Neutelings Riedijk Architects (Netherlands)
- Bothe Richter Teherani Architekten (Germany)
- Cigler Marani Architects (Czech republic)
- GMP international architects and engineers (Germany)
- JDS (Belgium)
- Mangado y Asociados + Siebert Talaš (Spain + Slovakia)
- Vaillo+Irigaray (Spain)
- Zaha Hadid Architects (United Kingdom)
- Závodný (Slovakia)

Later I will post the proposals by the other architectural companies.


----------



## kozi

i love it, good design!!.


----------



## Phill

Amrafel said:


> Later I will post the proposals by the other architectural companies.


the best proposal has been done by students  I think...

this one



>


----------



## Kanto

Those round buildings in that render look more like 70m, not 140m :dunno: Though I'm happy that we're getting such a complex but the design is awfull uke:


----------



## Rokugatsu

Wow, I love this one! Amazing project


----------



## Himmelwärts

awesome!!!


----------



## Phill

the 1st tower is going to be built the next year (in autumn)









source:: http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/penta-prva-veza-od-zahy-hadid-ma-28-podlazi.html

it will be the lower one - with 27fl and 115,4 m



matiasmx said:


> vyska navrhovanej budovy na realizaciu je *115,4* m :banana::banana:





matiasmx said:


> inak podla mna tato 1 etapa je velmi realizovatelna ten stupen rozpracovania detailov co som sa docital v navrhu ma len presviedca o tom ze to urcite postavia.. :banana: :banana:





matiasmx said:


> tu je trochu vidiet terene upravy co do vysky..





matiasmx said:


> btw v tom navrhu na EIA sa da pekne dozvediet aj to ze nosna konstrukcia bude aj vonkajsi plast link: http://eia.enviroportal.sk/detail/administrativna-budova-culenova-bratislava


----------



## matiasmx

update


----------



## Amrafel

Proposal by JDS Architects


























Mangado&Asociados + Siebert Talaš


----------



## Amrafel

Bothe Richter Teherani


























Dominique Perrault









I expected more from him...


----------



## Phill

The first tower is going to be built this year :banana: spring 2012 

*height: 115.21 m*



Tibi Kimi said:


> Zaha Hadid Architects


----------



## Xtreminal

I love first version, other versions are good as well but still number 1 is best


----------



## CarltonHill

such a nice project...  updates?


----------



## Phill

CarltonHill said:


> such a nice project...  updates?


you have to wait till the March, when they are planning to start with this


----------



## Phill

new renders.. 

































c ZAHA HADID


----------



## Phill

the project was a bit redesigned, according to the newest infos, there will be 2x 32fl towers and 3x 27fl towers


----------

